# Sortie vidéo composite du nouvel iBook ?



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Septembre 2000)

Quelle la différence entre la sortie vidéo composite du nouvel iBook et la sortie S-Vidéo des Powerbook ? (dans le but de visionner les DVD sur ma télé 16/9)


----------



## ficelle (16 Septembre 2000)

si ta tele 16/9 (surtout de grande taille) avec une entrée S-video, l'image aurat une meilleure definition en l'utilisant. je crois que le s-video envoi le signal en separant la luminance de la chrominance, d'où un rendu superieur au niveau de la couleur et du piqué de l'image. mais la sortie composite (egallement dispo sur powerbook) procure quand meme un excellent rendu.
a+


----------



## ficelle (16 Septembre 2000)

je voulais dire : si tu as une télé 16/9 eme... 
c'est l'effet de zetla qui me fait dire n'importe quoi !!!


----------



## ficelle (19 Septembre 2000)

c'est une sortie composite avec en plus le son... encore une prise speciale !!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Septembre 2000)

Par ailleurs, il est possible que ce soit une grosse connerie mais il me semble que la sortie composite transmet l'image ET le son, contrairement à la sortie s-video qui ne transmettrait que l'image...muette...


----------



## VILLE (23 Septembre 2000)

J'ai vu un new ibook branché sur un
écran 4/3 d'environ 70cm à apple expo.
l'image était degeulasse et c peu dire.
vu sur stand apple!

dommage pour la vision de dvd par ex.
snif


----------



## JackSim (23 Septembre 2000)

Dégueulasse entendons nous... C'est vrai que pour lire les menus par exemple c'est pas top (c'est la même chose avec les PowerBook branchés sur une télé), par contre, pour la visualisation de DVD, c'est très suffisant.


------------------
*JackSim*


----------



## Mathesar (23 Novembre 2005)

Bon, salt tout le monde!
Etant monteur, je vais pouvoir vous expliquer:
-Vidéo composite: tous les signaux de couleur sont mélangés. De ce fait, il faut coder, à l'aide de fréquences porteuses, les signaux couleurs. 'est pour cela que l'on a le Pal, le Secam, le NTSC, le MeSecam, etc... En aucun cas le son ne transite par le signal vidéo. Il ne faut pas confondre avec une antenne TV, où sur une fréquence donnée, pour le SECAM, l'image est modulée en fréquence (FM, modulation de fréquence) et le son, modulé en amplitude (AM, modulation d'amplitude). C'est pourquoi le son analogique de nos téléviseurs SECAM est un mono, et que le son numérique NICAM doit etre ajouté. Si c'était l'inverse (l'image en AM et le son en FM, comme à la radio, et comme c'est le cas pour le PAL et le NTSC), on aurait eu des émission en stéréo à la télé depuis longtemps!!)

-S-Video: Toujours sans son, le signal de luminance (Y, ou le signal de couleur vert, couleur la plus claire) et le signal de chominance (C, avec les gignaux rouge et bleu mélangés) sont véhiculés séparément. On a en effet des couleurs qui "bavent" moins et une image bien meilleure que le composite. A noter que le S video ne supporte pas le SECAM, théoriquement.

-RGB ou RVB: les trois gignaux de couleur sont véhiculés séparément. Cela donnera la meilleure qualité d'image.Plus de standard, ni pal ni ntsc: un signal RVB peut etre lu sur n'importe quel téléviseur qui ait une péritel (ou une connectique recevant les trois signaux), et bien sur qui puisse afficher de la video à 50 Hz (25 im/s) oou 60 Hz (30 im/S). Toujours pas de son...

Composante: cousin du RVB. Pas de son non plus.

HDMI: bin, c'est la seule connectique de video numérique qui puisse éventuellement véhiculer de l'image et du son! 9a, c'est le présent et le futur!

Vala!


----------

